# Diablo 2 Leveling



## jls13 (1. Mai 2009)

hey,
Ich habe mir Diablo II gekauft und wollte fragen, ob
mich jemand rushen kann, damit mein Charackter ein
höheres Level erreicht. Oder hat jemand Tipps, wie man
sonst schnell ein hohes Level erreichen kann?

mfg jls13


----------



## Taikunsun (1. Mai 2009)

Einfach leveln rushen ist doch langweilig...


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Frag einfach mal im Chat nach ob dich jemand rusht!
Am besten immer die Runenquest als Bezahlung anbieten.
Findet sich eigentlich immer jemand.

Wenn du dann durch alle 3 Stufen gerusht worden bist,einfach ein Dia4XP oder so-Game joinen.
Denn als Low-Level bekommst bei Baalruns in Hell keine XP.
Klappt nur bei Dia-Runs.

Oder du machst es so:

-Norm rushen für RQ
-bis 25 leveln und zwar wie folgt
-1-15 Trist-Runs
-15-20 Tomb-Runs
-20-25 Cow-Runs
-25-40 Baal-Runs

-Alp rushen + Ahnen für RQ
-Baalruns bis 60

-Hell rushen + Ahnen für RQ
-Ballruns bis zum abwinken joinen xD

So kannst du locker an einen Tag 70 und höher werden.

Falls du ne IST oder so hast kannste auch nach Leech-Platz für UT (Uber Tristram) rumfragen.(1 Std=1 IST,manche machens auch 4 Free,ist aber eher die Ausnahme)
da gehts dann noch schneller ohne umständliche Rushes.Kannst dich dann selber rushen bzw deine RQ behalten und selber machen.


----------



## FieserFiesling (1. Mai 2009)

level 1-15 tristruns suchen,
level 15-20 tombruns suchen,
level 20-24 cowruns suchen,
24-25 jemanden fuer ancient quest suchen,
25- ca. 45 baalruns auf normal,
dann jemanden suchen, der dich durch alptraum rusht,
dann bis level 75 baalruns auf alptraum,
dann jemanden suchen, der dich durch hoelle zieht,
dann bis 93 baalruns auf hoelle.
wenn du ausdauer hast, auch bis 99...
viel "spaß" beim langweiligsten leveln ueberhaupt...
wenn du aber das spiel spielen willst, zock es einfach in ruhe durch..so macht es am meisten spaß!

die ganz ganz schnelle methode verrat ich nicht, da du als neuling eh nicht die moeglichkeiten hast, die zu "bezahlen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> die ganz ganz schnelle methode verrat ich nicht, da du als neuling eh nicht die moeglichkeiten hast, die zu "bezahlen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brauchste ned-hab ich schon verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (1. Mai 2009)

ach verdammt =)


----------



## ceejay (2. Mai 2009)

jls13 schrieb:


> hey,
> Ich habe mir Diablo II gekauft und wollte fragen, ob
> mich jemand rushen kann, damit mein Charackter ein
> höheres Level erreicht. Oder hat jemand Tipps, wie man
> ...




solche Leute gibts auch überall... könnt Ihr nicht mal SELBER etwas erreichen ohne jemand anderen ausnutzen zu wollen den Ihr gar nicht kennt?

Du hast Dir das Spiel selbst gekauft, also kannst Du das auch selbst in die Hand nehmen - oder auch noch Geld fürs leveln lassen ausgeben...aber nicht so -.-


----------



## Das Affenmensch (2. Mai 2009)

ceejay schrieb:


> solche Leute gibts auch überall... könnt Ihr nicht mal SELBER etwas erreichen ohne jemand anderen ausnutzen zu wollen den Ihr gar nicht kennt?
> 
> Du hast Dir das Spiel selbst gekauft, also kannst Du das auch selbst in die Hand nehmen - oder auch noch Geld fürs leveln lassen ausgeben...aber nicht so -.-



Was ist daran so verwerflich?

Okay,als D2-Neuling wie er es ist sollte man wirklich erstmal das Game erleben.Aber nach fast 10 Jahren D2 und zigmal des durchzockens ist ein Rushen doch okay,oder ned?


----------



## Geige (2. Mai 2009)

wenn er wirklich ganz neu ist und es selber noch nie durchhatte
dann ist er wohl der größte idiot denn man sich vorstellen kann!


----------



## Gehrkos (2. Mai 2009)

Seien wir mal erlich...

Spiele D2 seit es Raus ist :X und ICH habe kein bock noch neue charas auf die Herkömmliche weise zuspielen....

heißt nicht das ich Botte oder sonst was mache.. aber Man hat dann seine leute die einen dann rushen und dann ist auch 80+ an einem tag drin.. 

Nicht das ich es darauf angelegt habe aber mein Rekord ist 83 Level an einem tag... Und ich meine mal von einem aus meinem freundes kreis gehört zu haben das 85 auch drin sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das entzieht mich aber meiner vorstellung weil ab 80+ das leveln sinnlos lange dauert besonders dann ab 90+....


Aber wenn du es gerade erst angefangen hast ;D erleb erst mal das spiel sonst liegt es spätestens nächste woche wieder im regal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mgh

Gehrkos


----------



## Komakomi (2. Mai 2009)

Gehrkos schrieb:


> Seien wir mal erlich...
> 
> Spiele D2 seit es Raus ist :X und ICH habe kein bock noch neue charas auf die Herkömmliche weise zuspielen....
> 
> ...


mein rekord war in 4 1/2 stunden vom erstellen bis lvl 91 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übertrist lvln und rushen machens möglich, den character hab ich allerdings nur erstellt damit wir nen necro für die bone-walls haben xP


----------



## Gehrkos (3. Mai 2009)

Sagte ich ja Endzieht sich meiner Kenntniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs auf den herkömmlichen weg gemacht ;D obwohl ich mich an zeiten erinnere da ging auch noch mehr 1.09 z.B. wo du solo Cowruns Gemacht hast als Necromancer mit Blutgolem und Ironmaiden...

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Cali75 (4. Mai 2009)

wie heißt es so schön : der Weg ist das Ziel.

Nimm dir doch Zeit das Game zu entdecken und lvl vor dich hin. Was waren das für Zeiten, alle Ecken auskundschaften und Mobs verprügeln. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, rushen zu müssen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Juni 2009)

Naja, Übertrist-runs is die schnellste Methode, anscheinend wird das von buffed nicht geduldet, 
mein thread dazu wurde entfernt^^


----------



## Undertaker18 (13. Juni 2009)

Naja oder du lässt dich in classic rushen bis akt 3 hell convertest dann zu expansion lasst dich bis akt 5 hell ziehen lasst 2-3 uts machen und du bist innerhalb von 3 stunden 93 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is eig. die einzigste methode wenn du fg besitzt^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. Juni 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Frag einfach mal im Chat nach ob dich jemand rusht!
> Am besten immer die Runenquest als Bezahlung anbieten.
> Findet sich eigentlich immer jemand.
> 
> ...


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich persönlich würde mir nen D2 "clan" suchen, da gibt es viele Leute die dich für Lau und ohne murren ziehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker18 (14. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt inzwischen eig. nich mehr viel gilden in d2 die größte is eig. DoH^^ also von dem her... und da momentan fast keiner mehr zockt weil sie alle auf patch 1.13 warten T_T


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

Undertaker18 schrieb:


> gibt inzwischen eig. nich mehr viel gilden in d2 die größte is eig. DoH^^ also von dem her... und da momentan fast keiner mehr zockt weil sie alle auf patch 1.13 warten T_T


Ja, hast du schon recht aber ein paar gibt es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ansonsten kann man ja auch nach Leuten suchen die im Inet das "ziehen" Umsonst anbieten...  Davon gibt es genug.


----------

